# Besacar 450



## Deric

We plan to take early retirement and 'spend the inheritance', by visiting all the places we have wanted to in the sun. I'm sure we are not the first! 

Following a number of years long distance touring in Spain and Morroco with our defender landrover and roof tent we have decided to opt for some comfort. 

Our main problem, to agree on, has been the 'van, we have now more or less decided on the Bessacar 450. 
But you know there is always that feeling that someone has done it before and probably done it better ! 
Anyway, as a first post (as opposed to last post), has anyone got views on or experience of the Bessacar 450 in terms of suitability for 12 months continuous use, reliability, water tightness-rain that is- not wading!, any niggles (with this particular model) that could be avoided.

Do you think the 2.3 engine is 'man' enough for the extended use we intend to give it i.e. mountains and hot weather. 

Who thinks GPS is Essential? What about aircon in the cab how effective is it throughout the 'van or should we think about a split unit? 

If it was you, what would be the most essential factory or after market addition you would fit to the '450. 

Your replies wil be much appreciated


----------



## Mat7

Hi Deric,
We have a Bessacarr E450, and we are very pleased with it.
I am not sure i would want to spend 12 months a year in one though, i think the living / lounging space is a lttle cramped (admitedly we share it with two small dogs) but if fine for extended holidays but 12 months???? im not so sure, but it all depends what you are used to i guess??

The 2.3 ltr lump is very good, and plenty powerfull to get the 450 buzzing along, 70-80 is no problem so i have found out, most hills are taken care of with ease just by dropping one gear to fourth. if you look at the power figures they are much closer to the 2.8 specs than the 2.0.

I also have GPS, i find it very useful, but it is also handy to have a good quality national road map too, i find it helps me decide where we want to go??!!?? 

As for extras, well we like to go one step at a time, and see what we need before we go out and buy it. (one thing you will need are the level up ramps i find out 450 slopes slighty forward even on level ground :roll: )

feel free to mail me if you have any questions, also check my motorhome pics album out for some action shots!!

Cheers for now
Matt and Mitch  8)


----------



## billnhelen

*Bessacarr e450*

Deric,
We have owned an e450 for nearly a year, and are pretty happy with it (as our first van). I would however, agree with Matt......space is limited by the fixed bed (although huge amount of storage space beneath it). Full timing could become a little claustrophobic. The build quality is generally good, a few minor niggles (broken bed slat, drivers seat swivel mech out of alignment, fridge door lock bust). Also had some warranty work done on leaking shower taps (speedily dealt with by Brownhills/Midland International). The 2.3 engine unit is good with plenty of pulling power. I guess if you're heading for the sun, you would want an awning to give additional space/flexibility....
Whatever your decision...have fun.
Bill


----------



## 89023

Hi,

Came back early in May from an 8 month tour in our E450 thro' France, westwards along coast, around Spanish Med. coast & Costa de la Luz, Portuguese coast, Spanish north coast, French west & north coasts. Stayed on the Costa del Sol for Nov., Dec., Jan. (cheated - rented a villa). 

This was our first trip abroad in a motorhome, and we thoroughly enjoyed it: we're returning to 'do' Belgium, Holland, Germany, Austria, Italy & 'don't know exactly' in August.

Didn't find the living space a problem.

Have bought a single ring electric hotplate, to conserve gas when on hookup; having a barbecue gas point fitted; have GPS, & found it a great boon, tho' to be sworn at sometimes; looking for a good cruise controller to fit before we go again, mostly for use in speed limited areas.

If I remember anything else, I'll write again later.

Cheers,

AngusJ


----------



## 89556

Hi Deric,
Bought my E450 late Oct 2004 and to date have only had one problem with it and that was the step switch just inside the side door. It let the steps down ok but would not lift them back up. They went up ok when starting the engine. Brownhills changed the switch under warranty without quibble and have had no further problems.  
Retired soon after buying van and set about selling the house. This took till April 2005 at which point I moved into van fulltime! Ok, I live alone and therefore space isn't an issue. Have had no further problems and find the van very comfortable. I have satnav thru my laptop (Route 66 Europe) and find it indispensible when on the continent. Prefer this type to others available because you don't have any annoying voices telling you if and/or when you have gone wrong. Ok so you have to check it every so often to ensure you are still en-route correctly, but, providing you have planned your journey properly you don't have problems.
I have Magic Speed cruise control which I also believe essential. Why? Cos it relieves an awful lot of tension when driving for long distances and it certainly pays for itself within a few months. (Reduced fuel consumption!) Levellers are also essential due to slight forward slope of the van. 
This is personal choice, but I also have a complete Fiamma Awning that I also find indispensible cos it triples my living space when stopped at campsites for several days.
Hope you still have yours and are enjoying it as much as I do.
(I have had 3 previous vans, none of which even begin to compare with the E450!)
Overall verdict


----------

